# voting...Pic of the Season



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sorry for the delay in getting this thread started (cracked laptop screen),,,,anyway rules are simple, one vote per member and no voting for your own pic! haha 
I may have to add the poll in a post rather than start of thread..
for some reason I can only select 10 options, I'll have a look and see if I can increase it, so I'll lock the thread just for now


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

having to get the tech dept onto it


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ok, poll open, I've given it a time limit of a week


----------



## TennesseeJed (Oct 24, 2017)

How do you view the pictures?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

TennesseeJed said:


> How do you view the pictures?



http://www.vizslaforums.com/19-pictures-videos/17097-photo-season.html


But someone missed adding one of my pics to the poll. 
I blame the forum format.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

texasred said:


> http://www.vizslaforums.com/19-pictures-videos/17097-photo-season.html
> 
> 
> But someone missed adding one of my pics to the poll.
> I blame the forum format.


oops..my error, will try and rectify now..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

all should be up and showing now, my apologies for goofing it


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

All of the pictures are great, but texasred's 'in flight' shot is a pretty awesome capture.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Garvs said:


> All of the pictures are great, but texasred's 'in flight' shot is a pretty awesome capture.


I probably took over 50 pictures that day, to wind up with one good one.
Some people have a eye for the camera, but that's never been my strong suit.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

texasred said:


> I probably took over 50 pictures that day, to wind up with one good one.
> Some people have a eye for the camera, but that's never been my strong suit.


that's why it's even more amazing  Cameras aren't my strong suite either so it would have been luck for me to get a shot like that. It's perfect


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

poll closing soon...if we get less than 20 votes there won't be another pic comp...just saying


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

congratulations TR, great pic|


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you to everyone that voted.
I'll let Ranger know he's a winner.


----------

